# Lucy Pet Products’ Make a Splash Photo Contest



## Petguide.com (May 6, 2013)

​


> Email us a picture of your wet dog for your chance to win 1 of 12 Lucy Pet Products Gift Baskets, full of their famous grooming products!
> 
> PetGuide.com is so excited to be part of Lucy Pet Product's Rose Bowl Parade Float that we wanted to share the joy with our readers. To celebrate, you're invited to enter our Make A Splash Photo Contest!
> 
> ...


Read more about the Lucy Pet Products' Make a Splash Photo Contest at PetGuide.com.


----------

